# Need Uber Trade Dress



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

How can I get Uber to send me Uber Trade Dress? I drive in NJ


----------



## Charles Johnson (Jan 24, 2017)

Me also in Charles


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Email and ask for one


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

Order and/or print temporary @ https://www.uber.com/drive/savannah/resources/uber-u-signs/


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Zap said:


> Order and/or print temporary @ https://www.uber.com/drive/savannah/resources/uber-u-signs/


I find it odd that the logo is apparently different depending on the market. In my market we have the round one with the square in the middle.


----------

